# 287.5kg bench at 93kg



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Hit a 287.kg (632.5lb) bench at 93kg (198lb weight class)

was about half an inch from touching but still proud of this lift it's a big pb for me at this weight

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fthomas.gleeson.10%2Fvideos%2F1211634065529349%2F


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fthomas.gleeson.10%2Fvideos%2F1211634065529349%2F


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

insane lift at 93kg mate


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

thanks Diesel


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

You train with Kalle?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

f... that, 300kg could snap my arms like toothpicks :huh:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> f... that, 300kg could snap my arms like toothpicks :huh:


Dont think i could even lift it


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

bring your belly up to meet the bar as you're coming down and you'll get a touch on that.

Nice work mate


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Bataz said:


> You train with Kalle?


I wish. he lives in finland, I live in Ireland


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> I wish. he lives in finland, I live in Ireland


ah ok lol I thought he lived over here now?


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Bataz said:


> ah ok lol I thought he lived over here now?


why would you think that hes never even been here


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> why would you think that hes never even been here


just with him getting married and I've seen him at a few BPU events this year.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Bataz said:


> just with him getting married and I've seen him at a few BPU events this year.


Oh you mean Kalle Ylitalo, yeah if by here you mean England then probably.

I thought you meant Kalle Rasanen, he's the best lifter on the planet atm in my eyes anyway.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> Oh you mean Kalle Ylitalo, yeah if by here you mean England then probably.
> 
> I thought you meant Kalle Rasanen, he's the best lifter on the planet atm in my eyes anyway.


ah yeah I meant Kalle Ylitalo.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Bataz said:


> ah yeah I meant Kalle Ylitalo.


yeah he/s a nice guy, has a great blog too if you google his name


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

tommy92 said:


> Hit a 287.kg (632.5lb) bench at 93kg (198lb weight class)
> 
> was about half an inch from touching but still proud of this lift it's a big pb for me at this weight
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fthomas.gleeson.10%2Fvideos%2F1211634065529349%2F


Immense.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Awesome lifting mate.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

tommy92 said:


> Hit a 287.kg (632.5lb) bench at 93kg (198lb weight class)
> 
> was about half an inch from touching but still proud of this lift it's a big pb for me at this weight
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fthomas.gleeson.10%2Fvideos%2F1211634065529349%2F


Please tell me some tips, first hand, that helped you become this strong. you're a problem mate, played lad.


----------



## Turtle69 (Aug 6, 2015)

Well done mate. Credit to you!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

tommy92 said:


> Hit a 287.kg (632.5lb) bench at 93kg (198lb weight class)
> 
> was about half an inch from touching but still proud of this lift it's a big pb for me at this weight
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fthomas.gleeson.10%2Fvideos%2F1211634065529349%2F


Awesome work

You could of done more imo. You made it look easy.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Starz said:


> Please tell me some tips, first hand, that helped you become this strong. you're a problem mate, played lad.


Wasting your time asking mate, he only comes on here to post his lifts then swiftly disappears!


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Didn't realise you were on this forum aswell haha.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Come back when you can complete the rep mate


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

damn thats sick lift m8 :thumb:


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Wasting your time asking mate, he only comes on here to post his lifts then swiftly disappears!


I apologise it's not intentional haha!

Well what can I say for this, smart training and supplementation, 2 things pretty much tbh, noone does correctly.

If you wanna get stronger you gotta use some kind of linear progression type of program, as for supplementation taking loads of juice and simply lifting is not the optimal way to reach your goals, I'm using peptides too which help massively, any questions please ask


----------



## jake90 (Dec 13, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> Prince Adam said:
> 
> 
> > Wasting your time asking mate, he only comes on here to post his lifts then swiftly disappears!


I apologise it's not intentional haha!

Well what can I say for this, smart training and supplementation, 2 things pretty much tbh, noone does correctly.

If you wanna get stronger you gotta use some kind of linear progression type of program, as for supplementation taking loads of juice and simply lifting is not the optimal way to reach your goals, I'm using peptides too which help massively, any questions please ask

You doing any gpc meets this year mate


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

tommy92 said:


> Hit a 287.kg (632.5lb) bench at 93kg (198lb weight class)
> 
> was about half an inch from touching but still proud of this lift it's a big pb for me at this weight
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fthomas.gleeson.10%2Fvideos%2F1211634065529349%2F


 Go on lad, Some lift there mate. Well done!


----------

